# Recording audio



## zader (Feb 11, 2020)

Anyone know how to record a live mic and pipe that to icecast ontop of streaming music? I'm guessing you need to send it to ices but so far just getting an external soundcard to work has been a challenge .. I'm guessing there's is no real way to get a universal audio  interface working ... but I do have a firewire card and a Saphire pro 40.. granted idk I don't know if firewire is even supported either..

thanks


----------



## shepper (Feb 12, 2020)

Do you want to do it real-time or insert a previously recorded audio track?  Do you want to click in a gui or are you adapt with the command line?



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE1y_TTISTQ_


----------



## zader (Feb 12, 2020)

such a  good point, lol I should have mentioned that ... real time... broadcasting live to a icecast stream...  thanks for the link tho, thats very handy to


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 12, 2020)

I am a big fan of the M-Audio devices.








						What should I buy to add audio record/playback to my computer?
					

FreeBSD Friends,  Like many of you, I'm both a FreeBSD user and a hobby musician.  I'm running 11.1-RELEASE-p1 on my desktop, which lacks audio hardware.  It's a Supermicro A1SRM-2758F, which I know is an oddball desktop, but it works surprisingly well (with an Nvidia board in its open-ended x8...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




I bet that the firewire device you have is supported too.
Just load the IEE1394 driver into /boot/loader.conf
firewire_load="YES"
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?manpath=FreeBSD+9.2-RELEASE&query=firewire
Then check `dmesg` for details. Audacity is a great audio tool for recording.



> If you are recording with a USB or FireWire interface, sample rates and number of recording channels *must* be the same everywhere. Match the Audacity project rate and the number of recording channels set in the Audacity preferences with those specified:








						FAQ:Recording - Troubleshooting - Audacity Manual
					






					manual.audacityteam.org
				




Realtime through Audacity might not be the best choice.


			streaming records lossless in real time - Audacity Forum


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 12, 2020)

Digging around more I noticed audio/ardour supports your Focusrite Saffire Pro





						ardour - the digital audio workstation
					






					ardour.org
				




So setup firewire and install ardour and see what you get.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 12, 2020)

It appears Firewire Audio devices need a driver that is not available for FreeBSD.





						ffado.org
					

Free Firewire Audio Drivers




					www.ffado.org
				




So I would suggest you use your audio/soundcard and a microphone.


----------



## zader (Feb 13, 2020)

thanks! ill check that out.


----------

